# Never seen this: Coin upgrade



## Hanky-panky (Feb 28, 2014)

```
configure: error: Could not find any usable native thread-handling API/library/devkit!  (If you do not want to enable the platform-independent thread-handling classes in Coin, specify the "--disable-threads" option to the configure script.)
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```


----------



## Hanky-panky (Mar 11, 2014)

*Re: Never seen this: Coin upgrade (-pthread problem)*

I still do have this problem.

Coin upgrade fail complaining about missing -pthreads

```
checking if the C++ compiler environment is ok... true
checking if the compiler handles for() loops in inlined constructors... yes
checking if the compiler handles switch statements in virtual destructors... yes
checking if this is a version of GCC with a known nasty optimization bug... false
checking for __builtin_expect()... found
checking if assert() uses __builtin_expect()... no
checking for function name variable for CPP compiler... __func__
checking for function name variable for C compiler... __func__
checking for Win32 threads... false
checking for POSIX threads... not available
configure: error: Could not find any usable native thread-handling API/library/devkit!  (If you do not want to enable the platform-independent thread-handling classes in Coin, specify the "--disable-threads" option to the configure script.)
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to ports@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/graphics/Coin/work/Coin-3.1.3/config.log" including the output
of the failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide
an overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1
```
This is the only progeam complaining about this problem, I don't have any idea about it.

Can someone help?


----------



## mix_room (Mar 11, 2014)

Have you tried doing what the error message says? Namely using 
	
	



```
--disable-threads
```


----------



## Hanky-panky (Mar 11, 2014)

```
<hanky@freebsd10>/usr/ports/graphics/Coin # sudo make config --disable-threads
make: illegal argument to d option -- i
usage: make [-BeikNnqrstWwX] 
            [-C directory] [-D variable] [-d flags] [-f makefile]
            [-I directory] [-J private] [-j max_jobs] [-m directory] [-T file]
            [-V variable] [variable=value] [target ...]
```


----------



## mix_room (Mar 11, 2014)

[cmd=""]make config[/cmd] is the wrong place, you need to specify it for the configure script


----------



## Hanky-panky (Mar 11, 2014)

Where and how?


----------

